

What's the most popular programming language of 2013? - eimieimi
http://blog.whitetruffle.com/post/42618101529/what-is-the-most-popular-programming-language
Interesting data analysis from CodeEval, and RedMonk who aggregated data from github and stack overflow.
======
lucastech
I think this data speaks about the most popular languages for users of that
service, I'd be curious about how many people are in their sample size.
Percentages just aren't very descriptive in that sense :) Cool information
though, I'm still always shocked when I see how popular Java is. Glad to see
Python is slightly more popular though!

~~~
eimieimi
Yes, we've seen some increase in the volume of Python developers sign up on
our site (whitetruffle) too, interesting to see the shifts.

------
pgassee
I am a little surprised to see Objective C with such a low percentage.

